
Krugman: It's America That Has China Over A Barrel, Let's Take Advantage Of it - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/15/opinion/15krugman.html
======
mikecane
So, they pressure China to revalue its currency. And what does that do to the
prices of the all of the goods manufactured over there and imported here? I
don't think an iPad, to take a prominent example, would go down in price after
that. Price hikes like that would be a bigger drag on the world economy than
the present situation.

